# Halloween Birthday Cake



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats a good looking cake, I'll bet she enjoyed it...


----------



## Cadu (Sep 27, 2006)

thats a great cake. my daughters b-day is on Halloween, so I a lwys have a cake for her at the halloween party but it is just a regular sheet cake with white icicng and orange balloons & trim on it. 
I already ordered it this year.. now I wish I waited.. lol.


----------



## dippedstix (Jul 2, 2009)

Great cake! My sons birthday is tomorrow. We're doing a big spider cake for his Halloween themed party. Can't wait!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

It looks airbrushed. How did you make the gray accents in the skull?


----------



## Sychoclown (Sep 1, 2005)

EvilMel said:


> It looks airbrushed. How did you make the gray accents in the skull?


I didn't make it , but I agree it does appear to have been airbrushed. Cake was very good , it had a very slight taste of rum.


----------



## Drayvan (Sep 22, 2009)

Thats one good looking cake. Sounds like she had fun.


----------

